# Visa Help



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone could help...

I have a job offer and my employer is on the accredited list so I am looking to apply for a work to residency visa. Previously we understood my husband could be included in my application, however, we had just read on the website he has to apply for his own visa....he scores 140 points...what would be the best option for us...I need to be in NZ by the end of Oct.

Thanks!


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Hopers

Your husband technically applies for his own work visa (not residency) but you send it in conjunction with your application and you fill out a form for him confirming you are supporting his partner visa application. 

He'll end up with a work visa of the same duration as yours but that allows him to do any job he likes. He doesnt apply for residency now or he won't be in NZ for a long time after you!

You apply for both visas at the same time and in my case we got our visas back in 5 days.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*To claim points for wife*



toadsurfer said:


> Hi Hopers
> 
> Your husband technically applies for his own work visa (not residency) but you send it in conjunction with your application and you fill out a form for him confirming you are supporting his partner visa application.
> 
> ...



HI toadsurfer,

First of all sorry to post the query here I know it is not a right place. But I didnt find one.

To claim points for partner qualification and English eligibility. Does the partner need to have a work experience?


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi

Sorry, have no idea! I didn't get the residency visa so didn't need to prove my partner's qualifications or anything. 

Am guessing you won't need to prove work experience but look at the NZ immigration website and you'll prob find the answer there somewhere. 

Good luck!


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*thanks for the reply*



toadsurfer said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry, have no idea! I didn't get the residency visa so didn't need to prove my partner's qualifications or anything.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply bro, I am not able to find some accurate information, any ways I will try to find out


----------

